# PLEASE STOP, Digging Up Under Your Fleece!!



## simply_claire

Damien, who is about a year old now, constantly digs up under his fleece bedding and refuses to use his igloo. He use to sleep with pieces of scrap fleece in his igloo but about 3 weeks ago he's been digging under his fleece bedding layer and sleeping between the plastic container bottom and fleece. It's very irritating because the bottom of his container gets dirty easier, and also whenever I check under his fleece he sheds hair and has some what of dandruff flakes. 
I'm sure that sleeping under his two layer fleece can get pretty toasty. Considering it can get up to 81 degrees in my room during noon. Also cranking up the A.C a little probably makes the a bit dry considering his under 2 layers of fleece too. (probably the reason for his hair and white flakings). Even with one fleece layer it's a concern to me. I've tried adding more or larger fleece scraps in his igloo but that doesn't make the igloo anymore attractive to him. 
Yes, I've tried the velcro trick, but he definently refuses. I've lined up velcro around the bottom of his container and fleece but he manages to create a small pocket and dig under, even if the lights were on, he's determined to find a spot under the fleece. What worries me though is that if he digs under and creates a pocket under the fleece he could be a bit smothered under there when all the sides of the fleece are velcroed down. 
The white flakes and hair shedding probably isn't safe for him to sleep or breathe in. I prefer him to go back to using his igloo. Sometimes he goes in his igloo but just digs up under the fleece and makes a tunnel. 
I'll include a picture of what part of his container set up look like before he started digging compared to now.
*I'd really appriciate some suggestions please.* It's been stressing me out a little for the sake of his health and constantly having to clean his cage repeatedly. 
Thanks,


----------



## moxieberry

Have you tried a sleeping bag? Hedgehogs tend to like to sleep in an enclosed space that's close around them, because it feels the most secure. He might not like the igloo much because there's too much open space inside of it. Providing a sleeping bag/hedgie bag or even a fleece blanket (large enough to be crumpled up and give him room to burrow in) might help. It also could be that the semi-transparent plastic of the igloo doesn't make it dark enough inside, and being under the fleece is darker - which would also be solved by something like a sleeping bag.

As for the health aspect, it isn't really unhealthy for hedgehogs to go liner-diving. Obviously it makes cleaning more difficult, but it's not dangerous in any way. If he were to feel too warm underneath the fleece, he would seek a cooler part of the cage. You can provide a ceramic flower pot (turned on its side) to make sure there's a cooler area available to him if he needs it.


----------



## simply_claire

I've made him two sleeping bag recently. I tried putting them into his igloo and outside of his igloo but he ignores them. If you look in the after picture, the black and red checkered pattern is part of his sleep bag sticking out. 
I'll try putting in his igloo a larger & darker fleece blanket to see if it helps. 
Thanks for the suggestion, at least now I know it's not as unhealthy that he digs under than I thought!


----------



## nikki

Two of my 9 hedgies insist on sleeping under their liners. I just let them and put up with having to clean their cages more. I figure if that's what makes them happy then its ok with me. There is no danger from them sleeing under the liners. One thing I want to ask though, I can't tell from the pictures, if the flannel hemmed? Raw edges of flannel fray alot and the threads are dangerous for hedgies.


----------



## stringmouse

You could try a heavier liner. I made mine with two layers of thick felt sewn in between the outer fleece layers and it seems to be too heavy and stiff for Hilde to bother with. She will burrow under the single layer liner in the other side of her enclosure though.


----------



## Isismommy

You could also try taping the sides of the flannel down completely for a couple of weeks or months. After a while he may stop trying to dig under and eventually you can get rid of the tape altogether.


----------



## jeffs0719

Also i read a post once of someone using a piece of coroplast to fit the bottom of the cage then you would fasten the liner to the coroplast with fastners. im not sure if that was how they did it. but... if someone remebers that post can they link it because i wanted to do that. ive been having some liner diving problems as well.


----------



## jeffs0719

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=15083
This is the topic I mentioned earlier check it out


----------



## simply_claire

&


nikki said:


> Two of my 9 hedgies insist on sleeping under their liners. I just let them and put up with having to clean their cages more. I figure if that's what makes them happy then its ok with me. There is no danger from them sleeing under the liners. One thing I want to ask though, I can't tell from the pictures, if the flannel hemmed? Raw edges of flannel fray alot and the threads are dangerous for hedgies.


I use the no-sew fleece from Joanns (I think that's what it's called) It's never frayed on me and I've used it constantly for over a year now for his cage lining.


----------



## simply_claire

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## GoodandPlenty

I have a big square of fleece that goes over her igloo. I originally put a generous amount of strips and squares in the house so that she could burrow in. That worked great, but I also have a 2' PVC tunnel with a 90 degree bend and every once in a while she would sleep in there. It looked terribly uncomfortable. She'd be balled up pretty good and sleeping, but I felt bad for her. It looked so sad.

So I started putting just a 'starter pile' of strips and squares in the house and leaving a good size pile of strips and squares outside the house to see what she would do. This has wound up working out great. I'd wondered if she might skip house and tunnel both, and just burrow into the stack, but she makes a big project every night of moving fleece pieces. Usually to her house, but sometimes into her tunnel. She puts a little nest in the middle and plugs up both ends. She usually moves a lot of pieces and it's got to be a fair bit of work. It's probably very good for her though.
........................................................................

(She was lucky to survive her very first night in the tunnel. It just happened to be cage cleaning day the next day; there was no reason to think that she was in the tunnel; and between her room and the kitchen sink, I somehow did not tip her straight to the floor. When I wiggled the elbow off the straight length and she dropped out - not a good feeling. That was a close one. I figure she had about a 98% chance of a long, hard fall.)


----------



## EtherealRose

Durzo has decided he likes burrowing under the fleece liners and sleeping between them and the plastic base despite have snuggly sacks, tubes, and an ingloo with fleece strips haha. I don't mind as long as he doesn't poo and pee while he is under them


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Squiggy has never liner dived, but just in case he decides to try it someday, we have the corners of his liners velcroed to the bottom of his C&C base. This keeps his liner taught and unable to be pulled up because of the walls we put up, and they are easy to undo when its liner washing day.


----------



## Lexxy

Sorry to bring up a dead topic but I'm having this problem with my new baby.
The biggest issue is, he poops and pees ONLY underneath his fleece. So I'm constantly having to literally scrub [I bought him his own adhesive pad] with unscented hand soap and warm water. Then rinse it with warm water. I am kinda getting tired of doing this every 3- 4 days. Another problem is he'll walk around smear his poos

;-; It's getting miserable, and it makes him and his bed smell awful. 
That's another note entirely. Any suggestions on how to make his cage smell less like ammonia..He has 3 sets of fleeces so I can change out and wash the dirty ones, but I'm still getting a bit of an ammonia smell that does seem entirely acceptable for such a little guy.


----------



## kailey lane

i thought i would have the same issue so i just got a big enough piece of fleece to line the walls and floor all together so there is no way my girl can dig under the fleece.


----------



## GoodandPlenty

She can't hook into the fleece and climb it? I keep Sophie's nails pretty well trimmed, but she can climb straight up any shirt that I'm wearing.


----------



## kailey lane

she has never shown interest in trying to climb,i think iv seen others doing that way also.but my girl hasnt as much as stood up to the wall so i guess its different for each hedgieand if this is a concern for you ,you can have the fabric up the wall enough to stop digging but not all the way up.


----------



## simply_claire

Lexxy said:


> Sorry to bring up a dead topic but I'm having this problem with my new baby.
> The biggest issue is, he poops and pees ONLY underneath his fleece. So I'm constantly having to literally scrub [I bought him his own adhesive pad] with unscented hand soap and warm water. Then rinse it with warm water. I am kinda getting tired of doing this every 3- 4 days. Another problem is he'll walk around smear his poos
> 
> ;-; It's getting miserable, and it makes him and his bed smell awful.
> That's another note entirely. Any suggestions on how to make his cage smell less like ammonia..He has 3 sets of fleeces so I can change out and wash the dirty ones, but I'm still getting a bit of an ammonia smell that does seem entirely acceptable for such a little guy.


I don't have any problem with the smell of my hedgehog's cage... but lately what I have been doing to avoid him from going digging under his fleece lining, I've taken the sides of his fleece and actually taped the sides of fleece so he can't dig or pull under them. The velcro seemed to be weak or he'd always find a way to get under. But after using the tape to close up those edges he hasn't been able to dig under, and he's now sleeping in his igloo  I just hope after a while he gets use to the habit of using his igloo instead of digging under his lining!


----------



## Hedgehogl2

*I need help to*

my hedgehog is also trying to burrow under but my problem is 
1. my hedgie is strong so I can't tape it down
2. We are using a towel because we don't know where to get all this stuff and because it to expensive for me and my family we have enough for normal stuff wheel we gave her a long rag for a bed (we just ordered a real bed for her) food dish and food water dish and of course water the hedgehog litter box my daughter is very committed to this animal and begged for it for a year she is 13 and does everything herself with no help and i dont want to take it away so any suggestions on what to do besides giving it away she has been saving up but she only came in with $2 because shoveling snow isnt the biggest money maker where we live if tape will still work please tell me she is sacred that we will have to give it away


----------



## SquirtleSquirt

Please don't post on old threads. This thread is 6 years old.


----------



## belties

Hedgies like to hide in dark places .It makes them feel safe.Ours has a small cardboard box for a house and sleeps in it every day.She has a wash cloth that she pulls in the front of it for a front door.She liner dove one time until I raised the temp a little higher and hasn't since.Do you have a heat source for yours? It may be cold and just looking to stay warmer. As for liners we took a cheap fleece blanket and cut it in pieces to fit her bins. Just be sure it does dot unravel and have loose strings on it that can rap around their feet. We may get in trouble for posting on an old thread so next time just ask on a new topic .


----------



## nikki

As already mentioned do not post on old threads.


----------

